# How much to pay for 20yr Fisher wood stove make is "the Monitor"



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

we have located on in the paper for $300 dollars with pipe and accessories. tHe lady says in excellent condition.

Let me know asap.

april


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

Too much - a 20 year old Fisher stove is not certified to the best of my knowledge. That would affect your house insurance and perhaps even nullify your house insurance.

Just for what it's worth, I bought a Fisher Grandpa Bear Stove just over 20 years ago and that is slightly more than what I paid for it new.


Pipe - does that mean chimney or flue pipe? If metal chimney, I would be checking to see what type of pipe it is. If flue pipe, it is not worth anything used to you.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Doesn't sound like too much to me. A twenty year old Fisher in good conditon probably IS worth more than it was new twenty years ago. Cripes, look at the price of steel alone!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

bare said:


> Doesn't sound like too much to me. A twenty year old Fisher in good conditon probably IS worth more than it was new twenty years ago. Cripes, look at the price of steel alone!


Yup, what bare said.

My 20+ year CEMI does just fine in our house. Heats the whole thing.

My wall kit and pipe were around 700.00 themselves.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

You must be close by...I saw that in the paper too!
Howdy neighbor!
Cider


----------



## almostthere (Nov 9, 2003)

We have a Fisher Honey Bear. We bought it from a friend when they redid thier kitchen. Its from 1978? I think (I have the plate around here somewhere) and we got it for $100. All the piping to go thru the roof(was the only safe spot) put us up another $400. Our Insurance Co didn't care, they wanted photos, we showed in the photos the clearence with a yard stick. Its also in the only room of the house that sits on a slab.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Buy it!

Goodluck lifting it...BTDT....the door should be removed to lighten the load.


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

a huge problem with older models. The stove is 20 years old, looks decent as we went to view it last evening. Thanks for all your help.

Ed and April

Cider, were outta Bardstown a little ways, hi neighbor.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

While you waver back and forth making your decision, someone else is going to realize the value of the stove and snap it up.

Before you make your final decision, maybe you ought to price a new stove. That should open your eyes. Even if you install it and it turns out not to be the perfect stove for you, it will retain it's value.

I've never owned a Fisher, but been around them for years and everyone I've ever known to have one loved it.

Older stoves don't have any more problem with creosote than new stoves, it's all in the seasoning and the burn.

::bare, who wouldn't give up his 30 year old Earth Stove without a serious fight to the death!::


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I've owned one...loved it...it went w/ my old house when it sold...

My parents have two---one in the garage one in the house...

They will last forever if properly used and maintained...

Here is a pic of my parents house stove (I think its the mommabear w/ dual doors and optional fireplace screen) Baby bear in the garage?

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c...ent=Bisesti7.jpg&refPage=20&imgAnch=imgAnch38


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

we can't thank you folks enough for all your help and encouragement.

:dance: 

Will post pics when we get the stove in the next week.

Ed and April


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Now you'll just have to figure out how to pay your chiroproctic bills.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

bare said:


> I've never owned a Fisher, but been around them for years and everyone I've ever known to have one loved it.


ditto



bare said:


> Older stoves don't have any more problem with creosote than new stoves, it's all in the seasoning and the burn.


And the chimney, a good drawing chimney makes all the difference. I have a friend in KS that uses one of those cheapy cast iron import box stoves that TSC and places sell for $100 or so. She has good drawing chimney and doesnt mind constantly tending it in very cold weather (not airtight) so is happy enough.



bare said:


> ::bare, who wouldn't give up his 30 year old Earth Stove without a serious fight to the death!::


Nobody gets my Sotz either though offering to trade me for new large Jotul might make me consider.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

howd the momma bear turn out?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

rosehaven said:


> a huge problem with older models. The stove is 20 years old, looks decent as we went to view it last evening. Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Ed and April
> 
> Cider, were outta Bardstown a little ways, hi neighbor.


I ran a Papa Bear Fisher stove for over 20 years and never had a creosote problem. Of coruse, I would sweep the chimney 2 or 3 times a season,

In general, creosote buildup is more a function of how seasoned your firewood is and what temps you run the stove at then it is of brand/model of woodstove.

With that said, modern woodstoves that use secondary combustion or catalysts, produce less creasote.

My Fisher stove, bought new in 1979 (1980?), was UL Listed.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

The owners manual listed my Fisher at 498 pounds so it is work to move it. That said I only paid $110 for mine but it didn't come with any pipe so that could make a big difference. I love mine and doubt you'll regret parting with $300, particularly when you look at the price of new ones.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

rosehaven said:


> we can't thank you folks enough for all your help and encouragement.
> 
> :dance:
> 
> ...


 I love my Fisher, will be taking it with me when the farm sells as I can't bare to part with it. Heats 2500 sq. feet by itself (I have no other heat source at the farm), bought it USED and it cost me 400.00. It's a Mamma Bear I think, anyway, it is not the largest which is the Pappa Bear. It's the next size down. Love that stove!! Good luck moving yours, mine was a "bear" to move - lol..


----------



## Mark Twain (Mar 29, 2010)

sidepasser said:


> I love my Fisher, will be taking it with me when the farm sells as I can't bare to part with it. Heats 2500 sq. feet by itself (I have no other heat source at the farm), bought it USED and it cost me 400.00. It's a Mamma Bear I think, anyway, it is not the largest which is the Pappa Bear. It's the next size down. Love that stove!! Good luck moving yours, mine was a "bear" to move - lol..


Good decision, I made the mistake of selling my Fisher when I moved and bought a Consolidated Dutchwest with catalytic converter to replace it.
I cussed that thing for five years, finally sold it and bought a Grandma Bear Fisher used to get back to what I expected from a stove.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Find me onne for that price....


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

would u pay 575 for a momma bear fisher in excellent shape?


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

$300 in December is a GREAT price for a high quality stove.
July/August is the best time to be buying a stove.


----------

